# First Buck



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

After years of trying, this was the time to score. On Saturday before we left, I went out with my nephew-in-law. He was the spotter. We go to Blue Mountain near Monticello. We saw some does and fawns, and chased after a buck in the brush, but couldn't get into position to shoot. Back on the ATVs to another area. At the edge of a meadow, we both spotted a nice 2 point. Off the machine, off the trail, capped the rifle, took aim and he dropped in one shot. I think my nephew-in-law was more excited than I was!  Cleaned up the buck, loaded up and back to camp. A great day I'll never forget.[attachment=0:22pobarz]Blue Mtn buck.jpg[/attachment:22pobarz]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats to ya Steveb .....

Beautiful country you were hunting in.....I like it !


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Way to go Steve you made happen! I like your buck and you sure as heck can't eat the horns


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice job :O||:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good for you! I to took my first buck with a muzzy which also happened to be a 2x2. Don't expect to get to many congratulations unless it scores 130+ or is shot with a bow lol.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

2 points bleed too!! cant kill the biggest one on the hill for a first deer, then its no fun no more! nice work! congrats on your first buck!


----------

